# Light Tent 2



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

After inspiration from andyclient's thread on a light tent, I thought "I want one". After following the thread and suggestions of the bay and Maplins, I thought I would have a go at a DIY job so here goes.

I went to Ikea after doing a bit of research at Ikea Hackers website and bought the following:

Antonius Laundry Basket Â£4.99

Antonius Frame Â£4.99

Lagra Floor Light x2 (Â£2.49 each) Â£4.98

Bulbs from B&Q for lamps Â£2.86

Total = Â£17.82

So into the spare/laundry room I began.

Lamps x2










Frame










Laundry Bag










First of all, I built the lights that were straight forward and I then built the frame that was again straight forward.










Then you add the laundry bag that fits around the frame using velcro










continued.......


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Now once you put it on its side, you are left with this problem

A wind sock










This was rectified by adding cable ties into the corners at the top










Solved










And here is the finished article. The wife said I didnt know how to use the ironing board. How wrong was she!!!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just took off my watch and took some snaps. I am no professional. The first image is auto setting on my camera (Nikon D40) and the other two are edited.


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Great improvisation used here! Pictures came out pretty well, I would say a job well done :thumbup:

I have been toying with the idea of this aswell. I had a look for 5400k lamps online and the best price I came across was Â£60 for a pair on amazon which is pretty steep, this may be a much better idea.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the praise Callum. I just used what ever settings were on the camera, took my watch of and snap. No set up or anything. I am off work for the next few days, so will try and get some better pictures done.

Andy


----------



## Callum (Nov 1, 2011)

Watch photography is definitely something that will need to be practised to get it right, about to start myself once my new stuff gets in.

Have you had a look at the simple tips guide to photography by pg tips? I had a read through and picked up quite a few pointers that will help me out alot.

http://www.wrist-watch.info/pgtips/phototips2.htm


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got a light tent with lights and stand, and including different backdrops for Â£20 from someone who had it as an unwanted xmas present! Bonus. The same one is available on Amazon for about Â£30.

My photography skills are poor, but it is now 19.30 and I have just took these pics with my camera (also a Nikon D40 on auto setting)




























nothing more than a bit of cropping to the photos. I like my new toy!


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice pictures. I will have to dig out some instructions for my camera and take some better shots.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

That's great Andy, and....

... no issues about where to store it when not in use...

...you can keep your durty socks in it 

Dec


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Deco said:


> That's great Andy, and....
> 
> ... no issues about where to store it when not in use...
> 
> ...


Thats what the wife said. She wasnt too impressed when I said that when its full she can empty it. She always takes things out of context :shutup:


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Excellent, I've thought about building a little light tent before but never got around to it.

Test shots look good, although looks like the AWB on the first one is a bit off.


----------

